# Woran erkennt man gutes Futter



## krallowa (20. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte meinen Fischen was Gutes tun und gutes Futter kaufen.
Da fangen aber die Probleme aber schon an, was ist gutes Futter, was sollte drin sein und ist teuer = besser?
Habe immer diese billigen Futtersticks im Beutel gekauft.
Glaube 10l für 7€.
Da ist der größte Anteil Fischmehl, Rohprotein und Rohasche, was sollte zu welchen Anteilen in gutem Futter vorhanden sein?
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Ansaj (20. Apr. 2015)

Hi Ralf,
was genau gutes Futter ausmacht ist oft subjektiv und kann daher kaum konkret beantwortet werden. Allerdings dürften sich die meisten einig sein, dass Billigfuttersticks Mist sind. Besser ist (meistens) Granulatfutter. Es muss nicht unbedingt teuer sein, aber mehr als 7 € für 10l sollte man schon ausgeben (vom Granulatfutter muss man im Vergleich auch weniger füttern, Sticks bestehen aus viel Luft).

Versuche beim Koifutter mal auf die Zusammensetzung zu achten. Da unterscheidet man zwischen:
1. Inhaltsstoffen: sollten größtenteils aus Fischereierzeugnissen bestehen und erst danach aus Getreide (Weizenmehl) 
Es gibt auch Zusatzstoffe wie Spirulina, Weizenkeime, Vitamine, Knoblauch, Pro- und Prebiotika etc.
2. analytischen Bestandteilen in %: die wichtigsten sind Protein- und Fettgehalt, angegeben werden auch Rohfaser und Rohasche und meistens Phosphor. Über das richtige Protein-Fett-Verhältnis wird oft gestritten und es hängt auch von der Jahreszeit und dem Alter der Koi ab. Viel Protein fördert den Wachstum, sollte aber nicht dauerhaft verfüttert werden.

Ich verfüttere im Sommer energiereiches Futter mit einem hohen Proteingehalt (40-50 %) und im Herbst mit hohem Fettgehalt (bis 20 %), aber nicht ausschließlich. Am Anfang/Ende der Saison füttere ich gutverdauliches Weizenkeimfutter. Außerdem füttere ich abwechsulngsreich und habe mehrere Futtersorten da. Zusätzlich bekommen meine Fische im Sommer Lebendfutter aus dem Garten und Anglershop (__ Würmer, __ Schnecken, Maden etc.), getrocknetes Futter (Seidenraupen, Bachflohkrebse etc.), Obst/Gemüse (Gurke, Zucchini, Paprika, Erdbeeren, Brokkoli etc.) und auch mal Haferflocken, gekochte Nudeln und Kartoffeln. Alles in Maßen natürlich und nur wenn die Temperaturen konstant hoch sind, da dann der Stoffwechsel der Fische optimal läuft. 

PS: Ich habe auch Koi und Goldfische im Teich, beide Arten bekommen Koifutter.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## muh.gp (20. Apr. 2015)

Den Worten von Ansaj ist eigentlich nichts hinzu zu fügen... Passt alles!

Empfehlungen sind schwierig, da es eine Philosophie- und/oder fast schon Glaubensfrage ist. 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## krallowa (20. Apr. 2015)

Ok,
das es hier keine absolute Empfehlung gibt ist mir schon klar.
Gibt es denn Hersteller die ein besonders gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis haben?
Wenn man sich im Netz mal umschaut gibt es da ja gewaltige Unterschiede bei den Preisen.


----------



## Ansaj (20. Apr. 2015)

Nach gutem und gleichzeitig günstigem Futter suche ich auch noch. 
Im Moment probiere ich Coppens aus. Das gibt es aber nur online zu kaufen.
Alkote ist für den Anfang auch ganz passabel.
Wichtig ist auch die Tagesration auf viele kleine Fütterungen aufzuteilen - jedenfalls wenn es wärmer wird. Wenn ich im Sommer Zeit habe, kriegen meine mitunter 10 x am Tag Futter.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## krallowa (21. Apr. 2015)

Wow,

10 x am Tag würde bei mir nicht klappen, da ich berufstätig bin.
Futterautomaten mag ich nicht.
Bleibt also max. 2 x am Tag, morgens und abends.
AL-KO-TE bekommt man online recht günstig, werde ich mal testen.
Danke

Edit: Bei Koi 25cm lieber 3 oder 6mm?
6mm würden den Goldfischen schwer fallen, so bleibt mehr für die Koi, oder?


----------



## Ansaj (21. Apr. 2015)

Ich persönlich versuche immer 3mm Futter zu kaufen, wenn vorhanden. Besonders wenn deine Koi erst 25 cm groß sind, können sie das kleinere Futter besser verdauen. Die Goldfische sind so gierig, die versuchen alles zu fressen und verschlucken sich dann noch an den großen Körnern. Sie werden es nicht liegen lassen, nur weil es kaum ins Maul passt


----------



## krallowa (21. Apr. 2015)

Habe jetzt 3mm AL-KO-TE bestellt, sollte morgen kommen, werde dann mal berichten wie die Fische es angenommen haben.
Meine Fische sind ganz verrückt nach Bratwurst, aber ohne Pelle.
Ist das normal und auch gut für Fische?


----------



## Ansaj (21. Apr. 2015)

Karpfen sind Allesfresser, aber Warmblüter entsprechen nun wirklich nicht ihrer natürlichen Nahrung. Wirbellose und Fische dagegen schon. Daher rate ich sehr davon ab, deinen Koi weiterhin Bratwurst du geben. Ob das nun tatsächlich schädlich ist, kann ich aber nicht sagen.
Auf Regenwürmer, Maden, __ Schnecken und Mückenlarven stehen Koi auch total und das kommt ihrer natürlichen Nahrung schon sehr nahe, ist also eine gute Alternative.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Apr. 2015)

Mehr würde ich mich Interessieren was Ihr so für das Kilo / den Liter bezahlt.


----------



## sugger1234 (29. Apr. 2015)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Karpfen sind Allesfresser, aber Warmblüter entsprechen nun wirklich nicht ihrer natürlichen Nahrung. Wirbellose und Fische dagegen schon. Daher rate ich sehr davon ab, deinen Koi weiterhin Bratwurst du geben. Ob das nun tatsächlich schädlich ist, kann ich aber nicht sagen.
> Auf Regenwürmer, Maden, __ Schnecken und Mückenlarven stehen Koi auch total und das kommt ihrer natürlichen Nahrung schon sehr nahe, ist also eine gute Alternative.
> Gruß
> Ansaj



fressen die auch die __ Nacktschnecken


----------



## Ansaj (29. Apr. 2015)

Meine Fische lieben __ Nacktschnecken


----------



## Doc (29. Apr. 2015)

Hi zusammen,

ich nutze seit der Interkoi letztes Jahr folgendes Futter für Goldfische und Koi:

http://vivani-fishfood.eu/de/

Kann ich nur empfehlen, habe alles durch: Hikari, AL-KO-TE,Dainichi, Konishi, Koi Futtermix A-Z, etc. ... 5 KG für 80€ ... alles durch 

Das Vivani Futter ist prima ... tolle Farben der Fische und alle gut beinander.

Auch gut und nicht überteuert:
http://www.niederrhein-koi.de

Kenne Olaf schon etwas länger und er bietet wirklich tolle Produkte an 


Bin mit diesem wirklich super zufrieden und den Fischen geht`s gut ... bis auf meinem Neueinkauf - hat ja nix mit dem Futter zu tun ... aber das wird  ... Koiarzt kommt in ca. 2 Wochen, am Freitag gibt es nen Salzbad.

Soll keine Werbung darstellen ... nur ein Tipp


----------



## Ansaj (29. Apr. 2015)

Danke für die Vorschläge, Markus.
Bei mir ist das Problem, dass ich Koi-Futter nur in 1kg-Größe kaufe, sonst wird es über die Saison nicht leer (da ich ja auch immer verschiedene Sorten füttere) und da ist die Auswahl gerade bei hochwertigerem Futter oftmals begrenzt


----------



## Ansaj (29. Apr. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Mehr würde ich mich Interessieren was Ihr so für das Kilo / den Liter bezahlt.



Ich persönlich gebe bis zu 20 € pro kg Koi-Futter aus. Gerne aber weniger. Coppens Top Koi, was ich seit letztem Jahr füttere, kostet knapp 8 € pro kg + Versandkosten.


----------



## Micha61 (30. Apr. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Mehr würde ich mich Interessieren was Ihr so für das Kilo / den Liter bezahlt.


Das 3 kg Gebinde für 55,00 € inkl. Versand


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Apr. 2015)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> fressen die auch die __ Nacktschnecken



kommt bei Karpfen v. spanische Schleimer halt auf die Größe der jeweiligen Gegner an.

MfG Frank


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Apr. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Mehr würde ich mich Interessieren was Ihr so für das Kilo / den Liter bezahlt.



Ca. 11 € pro Kilo. Saito Professional (Sommer)


----------



## krallowa (30. Apr. 2015)

AL-KO-TE Conpro-Mix, 3mm pro Kg 8€.
Die Fische mögen es, Koi sind ja wahre Staubsauger


----------



## samorai (30. Apr. 2015)

Hallo!
Hier mal eine kleine Gegen-Anzeige, ob es billiger ist oder nicht.
Ich füttere aus den Baumarkt, Koi-Futter(Kugeln) und Pellets.
1 mal die Woche einen Eisberg-Salatkopf und einmal gekochte Kartoffeln, dann bekommen sie noch Bachflohkrebse getrocknet.
Sperolina (Algen) gibt es um sonst, im Teich.
Meine Koi leben auch und es gibt nicht einmal das EM-Syndrom, wenn sie aus den Winterschlaf kommen.
Also kann es nicht verkehrt sein eine Abwechslungsreiche Nahrung an zu bieten

Gruß
Ron!


----------



## Micha61 (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo,



samorai schrieb:


> Also kann es nicht verkehrt sein eine Abwechslungsreiche Nahrung an zu bieten


absolut nicht !!!
Meine bekommen zum Hauptfutter noch getrocknete Mehlwürmer und in Zukunft, mehr Lebendfutter in Form von Dentrobenas.
Man soll es nicht glauben, aber ich habe einen Koi, der frisst keine __ Würmer


LG Micha


----------



## sugger1234 (1. Mai 2015)

also ich füttere auch alles durcheinander vom Salto Prof..., Koimenue von Pflanzen Kölle, Teichsticks von Sera, Koisticks von Sera, Schrims Mix, Seidenraupen, Toastbrot, Zwieback,  
und Flockenfutter da gehen meine so richtig ab,
ob das Futter gut ist ,keine Ahnung bei den meisten zahlt man halt den Koiaufschlag
und ob auch immer alles drin ist was draufsteht ?  
das mit den __ Nacktschnecken  geht echt gut,
Salat mögen meine nicht
Lg
Günni


----------



## Michael S. (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo miteinander, 

das Thema interessiert mich auch, denn wenn ich irgendwann mal Koi oder Fischchen in meinen gerade errichtenden Teich setze, dann möchte und muss ich diese mit biologischen Futter (ernähren) etwas füttern.

Der Grund warum Biofutter:

1. Ich möchte im Futter nur Fischbestandteile aus nachhaltiger Fischerei, und keine Schlachtabfälle aus der Ausbeutung der Meere.
2. Ich möchte im Fischfutter keine gentechnisch veräderten Organismen. 
(In fast jedem Futter dürfte sich gentechnisch veränderter Mais oder Soja finden!)
3. Ich habe einen biologischen Betrieb und bin dazu verpflichtet.

jetzt hab ich schon reichlich gegoogelt aber nicht wirklich viel gefunden.
Nur ein einziges Futter in Bioqualität und das ist eigentlich für Forellen: 
http://www.baywa.de/shop/produkte/f...r/fischfutter/forellenfutter/aqua-eco-p984536

Was haltet Ihr davon? Enegiegehalt, Eiweißgehalt und Fettgehalt zu hoch oder???

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Getreide oder Sämereien (angequellt) aus für Karpfen/Koi wie z.B. Mais, Weizen, Hafer, Gerste, Raps?????

Gruß 
Michael


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Mai 2015)

Füttere seit knapp 2 Wochen wieder zusätzlich Lebendfutter: Mehlwürmer & Heimchen 
Ansonsten bekommen Sie noch Brot & Semmeln. Im Sommer dann auch wieder Obst.


----------



## Ansaj (1. Mai 2015)

Hi Michael,
ich finde, das Forellenfutter hört sich ganz gut an. Ich finde die Referenz gerade nicht wieder, aber ich habe einen Artikel von einer Koi-Tierärztin gelesen, die ein Protein-Fett-Verhältnis von 3:1 oder sogar 2:1 wie bei diesem Futter als ideal ansieht. 
Im Herbst ist so viel Fett nicht schlecht, im Sommer und Frühling würde ich aber eher runter mit dem Fettgehalt gehen. Du musst das Futter ja nicht ausschließlich füttern. Du könntest auch Lebendfutter selber züchten.
Dosenmais füttere ich selten mal, dann geschält. Ist sehr gehaltvoll. Weizen und andere Getreidesorten sind in so gut wie jedem Koifutter. Haferflocken sind auch nicht schlecht ab und zu. 
Hast du vor dein eigenes Futter herzustellen? Wäre eine gute Möglichkeit Bio-Standard zu erreichen. 
Ich finde es übrigens super, dass du nachhaltiges Futter füttern möchtest.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Michael S. (1. Mai 2015)

Hi Ansaj,

ich habe ja einen Bio-Gartenbaubetrieb/Landwirtschaft, da wäre es zu eigentlich kein Problem einen Teil des Futters selber herzustellen oder anzubauen, baue eine große Menge verschiedenes Gemüse an und auch Kartoffeln und Obst, auch hab ich immer wieder mal Getreide wie Hafer und eine Ecke Mais, Weizen oder Erbsen wäre auch kein Problem.
(Hätte noch rund 8Tonnen schönen Hafer rumliegen.... )

Aber alles Zukunftsmusik weil bis jetzt ist mein Teich noch nicht fertig, also eigentlich noch kein Grund über die Fütterung nicht vorhandener Fischlein nachzudenken.


Gruß Michael


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo Michael,
die verschiedenen Fertigfutter sind ja recht gut deklariert hinsichtlich Eiweiß-, Kohlenhydratanteil etc, und diverses Gemüse ist es auch, so dass Du da ein Gefühl für bekommen könntest, womit man zufüttern sollte bei welchem Gemüse (und der zugehörigen Wassertemperatur).
Ich habe Kleinmengen bei Koi-Discount gekauft, die ich je nach Wassertemperatur verfüttere (und komme auf wenige 100g pro Jahr). Bei "zertifiziertem" Biofutter fallen in der Tat viele der Produzenten aus, und Deine Idee finde ich gut.
Ich würde es mit den Prozenten in den Nährstoffkategorien nicht zu genau nehmen, da diese spezielle Vorlieben Deiner Fische nicht berücksichtigen, und auch nicht aussagen, wie nützlich/verwertbar die Nährstoffe in den einzelnen Nahrungsmitteln sind. So stelle ich bei mir eine gewisse Abneigung gegen kohlenhydrathaltiges Futter fest (offensichtlich gibt es genug Algen, die auch so mitgefressen werden). Kartoffeln und Hülsenfrüchte sind schon mal eine gute Basis. Hafer wird es wohl eher weniger sein, da dieser wenig Eiweiß enthält. Zum Ausgleich wirst Du wohl noch __ Würmer, Öle, Raupen oder andere fettreiche Nahrung benötigen.


----------



## Michael S. (2. Mai 2015)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hafer wird es wohl eher weniger sein, da dieser wenig Eiweiß enthält.



An Hafer oder Haferflocken hätte ich gedacht, weil Karpfenfütterung mit Gereide ja auch funktioniert.
Hafer enthält zwar nicht aussergewöhnlich viel Eiweis ist aber dafür bekannt das er besonders hochwertiges Eiweis/Aminosäuren enthält, ist ja bekannt dafür das er im Vergleich mit anderen Getreidesorten wie etwa Weizen wertvollere Inhaltstoffe besitzt.


----------



## krallowa (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

neues Jahr, neues Futter .
Habe im letzten Jahr mit AL-KO-TE gefüttert und das Futter wurde gut angenommen und den Fischen geht es gut.
Möchte jetzt aber mal was anderes ausprobieren da mir die Farben etwas zu matt erscheinen.
Würde gern 2 Sorten Futter anbieten, einmal das altbewährte AL-KO-TE Conpro MIX (1 kg ca. 11 €) und dann noch zusätzlich ein Futter für mehr PEPP in den Farben.
Habt ihr da Empfehlungen oder ist die Gabe von 2 Futtersorten ein Problem?
Möchte in der Preisklasse von 10-15 €/Kg bleiben.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## krallowa (29. Apr. 2016)

krallowa schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Morgen,
> 
> neues Jahr, neues Futter .
> Habe im letzten Jahr mit AL-KO-TE gefüttert und das Futter wurde gut angenommen und den Fischen geht es gut.
> ...




Ps. Habe gerade mal nach Saito Professional geschaut, scheint ganz gute Zusammensetzung, hat da jemand Erfahrung mit? Preislich auch ok, 5 Kg 55€.


----------



## Zacky (29. Apr. 2016)

Hiquaso Koi - Pro Color ~ ist auch ein Alleinfutterfür Temperaturen ab 14° (Bsp: 2,5 kg - 29,95 € oder 5,5 kg - 59,95€)


----------



## Teich4You (29. Apr. 2016)

Woran man gutes Futter erkennt? Ich denke das erkannt man erst nach 1-2 Jahren, wenn man sieht wie sich die Fische entwickeln.
Ich kann dazu nicht all zu viel sagen, da ich ja erst 1 jahr dabei bin.
Selber füttere ich auch ALKOTE in 3mm Pellets. Das bekommen dann auch kleineren Fische gut runter. 
So gefühlt würde ich aber auch sagen, dass man mischen sollte. 
Etwas Schwimm- und etwas Sinkfutter, damit alle Fische auf ihre Kosten kommen. 
Manche sind einfach etwas langsamer oder zurückhaltender.


----------



## krallowa (29. Apr. 2016)

@ Zacky : Liest sich echt gut, habe da so lustige Koi Lolly gesehen, hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert.
Wäre ja echt witzig wenn die Koi am Lolly lutschen wenn man am Teich sitzt, oder ist das völliger Blödsinn und nicht gut für die Tiere?
1.Hiquaso Koi - Pro Color 5,5 kg/ 65,85€ incl. Versand = 11,95€/kg


----------



## Zacky (29. Apr. 2016)

Den Lolly hatte ich auch schon probiert, ist aber anstrengend, wenn die Fische die Handfütterung nicht gewöhnt sind. Das aufgesteckte Futter löst sich halt auch nur wie ein Lolly auf und dauert demnach etwas. Sah aber lustig, als meine Fischis dann mit dem Lolly-Rest in der Schnute durch den Teich geschwommen sind. 

PS: Das Futter gibt es natürlich auch in einen 15 kg Sack.


----------



## Doc (29. Apr. 2016)

Ich füttere http://vivani-fishfood.eu/de/ / verschiende Sorten im Mix und seit letztem Jahr TriKoi.

Im Frühjahr und im Herbst packe ich das Futter noch in reines Lachsfischöl ...

Habe schon zich Sorten durch ... am besten gewirkt und funktioniert hat tatsächlich Konishi Futter (3 Jahre genutzt) , aber das ist eben auch sehr teuer ...


----------



## LotP (29. Apr. 2016)

Füttere hauptsächlich Koi Menu Diamant. Bestelle aber idR in 20kg Säcken, so wirds relativ billig: 5,50€/kg.
Der Großteils des Futters wird beim ersten Öffnen gleich in ca. 3kg Postionen aufgeteilt und eingefroren.
So habe ich trotz nur 1-2 Bestellungen pro Jahr immer frisches Futter und spare mir eine Haufen Geld im vergleich zum Kauf des Futters in kleiner abgepackten Mengen/ Versandkosten.
Meine Koi haben scheinbar nix gegen das Einfrieren des Futters und auch konnte ich noch keine negativen Folgen davon von jemanden anders im Internet lesen.


----------



## Ansaj (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

das ist eine gute Idee, Säp. Habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht, hatte aber Angst, dass das Futter schimmelt oder irgendwie beeinträchtigt wird. Aber wenn es bei dir klappt, kann ich es ja auch mal ausprobieren.

Zum Thema Koi Lolly: Den hatte ich noch nie, aber ich habe seit einigen Jahren einen Koi Futterball. Das ist auch ziemlich lustig mit anzusehen, wie die Fische den Ball durch den Teich jagen um an das Futter zu kommen. Ist hoffentlich auch eine ganz gute Beschäftigung, wenn sie sich so ihr Futter selber erarbeiten müssen 

P.S.: Das Hiquaso hört sich echt gut an, vielleicht kaufe ich das auch mal. Außerdem wollte ich dieses Jahr mal Izumi ausprobieren. 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Ansaj (29. Apr. 2016)

Ich habe mir gerade ein Probeset mit allen 6 Sorten von Hiquaso bestellt. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Zacky (29. Apr. 2016)

Wenn Jemand Interesse an Hiquaso-Proben hat, kann man sich gerne auch bei mir per PN melden.


----------



## koiteich1 (29. Apr. 2016)

Füttere seit letztem Jahr Saito Energy CS
Sicher nicht das billigste Futter aber die Koi nehmen es gut an und die Wasserbelastung ist sehr gering.

Das mit dem einfrieren hat mir mein Futterhändler auch gesagt da hält sich das Futter länger ohne irgend welche Verluste.

Nur wenn ich bei uns in der Kühltruhe Koifutter einfrieren würde gebe es Ärger mit der Regierung


----------



## Andyzx12r (29. Apr. 2016)

Also ich Frage jetzt mal als Anfänger weil ich das bin:

Was ist mit Karpfenfutter, was benutzt wird für den Karpfenteich?


----------



## koiteich1 (29. Apr. 2016)

KarpfenFutter und ForellenFutter haben in unseren Teichen normal nichts verloren da es sich da um reines Mastfutter handelt.


----------



## troll20 (29. Apr. 2016)

Karpfen Futter ist normalerweise Mastfutter und damit eher ungeeignet, es sei denn man will seine Koi nach 3 Jahren schlachten.


----------



## koiteich1 (29. Apr. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> es sei denn man will seine Koi nach 3 Jahren schlachten.



Wenn er vorher nicht an einem Kiemenschaden eingegangen ist


----------



## Andyzx12r (29. Apr. 2016)

Könnt ihr das bischen ausführlicher erklären?

Mast zu Koifutter?


----------



## koiteich1 (29. Apr. 2016)

Mastfutter wird verwendet (sagt ja schon der nahmen ) zum Mästen.
Karpfen und Forellen sollen möglichst schnell heran wachsen damit sie verkauft werden können.
Das schnelle Mästen ginge auf Dauer aber auf die Gesundheit der Fische.

Deshalb sollte koifutter ausgewogener sein
Schau dir mal die Zusammensetzung vom koi und ForellenFutter an


----------



## tosa (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Andreas,

Ziemlich einfach.....

Karpfenfutter ist alleine darauf angelegt dem karpfenfutter soviel wie möglich fleischmasse anzugedeihen damit dieser schneller schlachtreife und Gewicht bringt. Denn nur durch das Gewicht erhält der Händler Geld.

Koi sind zwar Karpfen, aber Schlachten will die keiner, von daher geht es nicht unbedingt um das Gewicht sondern um eine ausgewogene Ernährung damit dieser wächst, seine Farben erhält und verbessert und lange lebt.


----------



## krallowa (2. Mai 2016)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade ein Probeset mit allen 6 Sorten von Hiquaso bestellt. Ich bin gespannt


Hallo Ansaj,

wo hast du die Proben denn bestellt?
Würde mich auch dafür interessieren, wie der Zufall es will, geht mein Hauptfutter zur Neige (noch 1-2 Wochen max.).


----------



## Ansaj (2. Mai 2016)

Ich habe das Hiquaso-Set auf ebay direkt beim Hersteller gekauft. Aber schreibe mal Zacky per PN an, der vertreibt das Futter auch und hat das Probeset für den gleichen Preis vorrätig


----------



## muh.gp (2. Mai 2016)

Mal eine Frage: Was erwartet ihr euch von den Probesets?
Eine Wirkung ist nach ein paar Fütterungen doch nicht wirklich zu erkennen oder geht es nur darum, ob es den Fischen schmeckt?


----------



## krallowa (2. Mai 2016)

Meine Erwartung:
Schauen ob die Fische es annehmen, ob die Größe passt (für alle Fische) und wie schnell welches Futter verputzt wird.


----------



## Micha61 (2. Mai 2016)

krallowa schrieb:


> Schauen ob die Fische es annehmen


werden sie, früher oder später


----------



## Micha61 (2. Mai 2016)

krallowa schrieb:


> ob die Größe passt (für alle Fische)


bestimmt, der Eine kaut langsam, der Andere schnell, entscheident ist, was kommt HINTEN wieder raus !



krallowa schrieb:


> wie schnell welches Futter verputzt wird.


war da nicht mal die Regel, binnen 5 min ?


----------



## Zacky (2. Mai 2016)

Als ich mir damals dieses Futter angeschaut hatte, habe ich dies auch erst sehr skeptisch betrachtet und nur die Proben bestellt. Fand ich gar nicht mal so schlecht, da ich über dieses Futter bis dato auch sehr wenig in Foren oder anderswo gelesen hatte und so von keinen Erfahrungen / Meinungen Anderer profitieren konnte. Die Gundzusammensetzung fand ich sehr gut und weckte auch ein wenig die Neugier in mir. Auch hatte es in meinen Augen den Vorteil, dass man nicht erst eine größere Menge kaufen musste, welche dann von den Fischen evtl. nicht wirklich gut angenommen wird. 

Sicherlich sind die kleinen Portionen für manch einen Teichbesatz eher nur ein Snack , aber für einen Fütterungsversuch ganz gut & günstig. Ich selbst verfüttere es jetzt seit dem vorletzten Herbst und bin mit der Entwicklung meiner Fische sehr zufrieden.


----------



## troll20 (2. Mai 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ich selbst verfüttere es jetzt seit dem vorletzten Herbst und bin mit der Entwicklung meiner Fische sehr zufrieden.


Ich auch und anscheinend auch die Fische


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Mai 2016)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Aber schreibe mal Zacky per PN an, der vertreibt das Futter auch


Ich hab es Grade bei bengel1075 bei E-Bay gekauft und  gleich mit PayPal bezahlt. Da brauche ich _*Zacky*_ nicht extra eine PN schicken. 
Das Motiv auf dem Pappschild hat mir gefallen
Mal schauen wie voll die Dosen sind.


----------



## xXNer0Xx (3. Mai 2016)

Guten "Abend",

Ich füttere zurzeit Tri Koi Futter bei kalten Tagen Vital(Sinkend) und bei wärmeren habe ich Wachstum 75% und 25% spirulina gemischt.Preis Leistung ist wirklich zu Empfehlen.   

Wenn es dann die nächsten Wochen wärmer wird werde ich aber das Konishi No.1 testen.


----------



## Micha61 (4. Mai 2016)

Moin,



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie voll die Dosen sind.


genau wie auf dem Bild, zu sehen ist

Proben kamen gestern an, danke Zacky, der Test beginnt.


LG Micha


----------



## Mushi (4. Mai 2016)

Meine Karpfen sind fit mit Karpfen-Fit von Interquell.


----------



## krallowa (4. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen,

danke Zacky Proben kamen gestern schon an und auch schon teilweise ausprobiert.

Pro Color: 3 mm, super angenommen, riecht stark nach Paprika, Tochter (13) hat es sofort raus gerochen, bekommt jeder Fisch was ab.

Daily Complete: 6mm, dachte erst zu groß, aber genau richtig, die Kleinen kriegen es nicht ins Maul und die Koi hauen es sich weg wie nix, super.

Die beiden ausprobiert und würde dann 6mm nehmen, heute was anderes ausprobieren, werde weiter berichten.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Teich4You (4. Mai 2016)

Die guten Geschmacksverstärker.


----------



## Mushi (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo Ralf,

da bist Du ein wenig auf dem Holzweg. Gut ist es die Peletts so klein wie möglich zu wählen, weil dann die Verwertung des Futters besser ist und alle etwas abbekommen, auch die Langsamfresser.

Grüsse, 
Herbert


----------



## krallowa (4. Mai 2016)

Warum stellt man dann überhaupt größeres Futter her ?
Bei meinen Koi habe ich keine Angst das sie das Futter nicht richtig verwerten und die Kleinen sollen fressen was im Teich liegt.
Will ja nicht das teure Futter an die jungen Goldfische verfüttern.
Meine Koi, 5 sind jetzt 2 Jahre im Teich und 1 seit einem Jahr, fressen alle schnell genug das jeder was abbekommt.
Also durch die Größe kann ich auch den Abnehmer bestimmen.
 
Aufnahme von gestern Abend


----------



## Teich4You (4. Mai 2016)

Das ist eine gute Frage @krallowa.
Nachdem was ich gelesen habe ist Futter in kleinen Korngrößen wesentlich effektiver was die Verwertung angeht. 
Warum man jetzt großes braucht...keine Ahnung.


----------



## Mushi (4. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mal mit einem Hersteller/Vertreiber gesprochen und der sagte ganz klar: das Futter muss dem Koihalter gefallen, nicht dem Koi.


----------



## tosa (4. Mai 2016)

Das mit der Größe der pellets ist eine Ansichtssache. Der eine sagt es wird schneller feucht als die größeren pellets und wäre damit besser verdaubar, der andere behauptet das Gegenteil.

Meine Beobachtungen sind:
3mm können meine Koi alle nichts mit anfangen, die großen neigen dazu es durch die Kiemen zu spülen, da verhält sich dann immer wieder ein Korn und sie fangen an das rauszuschrubbeln.

6mm wird von allen gut angenommen, der Effekt des kiemenspülens ist nicht vorhanden.

Ich denke man sollte es von der Größe der Fische abhängig machen. 

Zudem wenn Goldfische mit Koi zusammen im Teich sind haben die Goldfische weniger von dem Futter und die Koi kommen nicht zu kurz.


----------



## Mushi (4. Mai 2016)

Es geht um die grössere Oberfläche der kleinen Peletts, die eine bessere Verdauung gewährleisten. Das ist keine Ansichtssache, sondern Fakt.


----------



## tosa (4. Mai 2016)

Hmmmmm, welche Fläche ist größer je pellet 3mm oder 6mm?


----------



## Teich4You (4. Mai 2016)

Es muss heißen Oberfläche zu Volumen der Pellets und da haben zwei 3mm Pellets mehr Oberfläche als ein 6mm.


----------



## Mushi (4. Mai 2016)

Das Futter wird größtenteils ganz gut runter geschlungen. Dabei haben kleine Kugeln die größere Oberfläche und bessere Verdaulichkeit, sprich hinten kommt weniger raus.

Alles hat aber seine Grenzen, da kleines Futter auch schneller im Skimmer landet. Ich finde 3 bis 5 mm in Ordnung. War neulich auch ein Thema beim MK Blog.


----------



## tosa (4. Mai 2016)

Danke Florian,

Dann passt es wieder, bleibe aber trotzdem beim 6mm, der andere Effekt ist mir zu negativ....


----------



## tosa (4. Mai 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Das Futter wird größtenteils ganz gut unter geschlungen. Dabei haben kleine Kugeln die größere Oberfläche und bessere Verdaulichkeit, sprich hinten kommt weniger raus.
> 
> Alles hat aber seine Grenzen, da kleines Futter auch schneller im Skimmer landet. Ich finde 3 bis 5 mm in Ordnung. War neulich auch ein Thema beim MK Blog.



Naja, wenn man mal die pellets abmisst sind die 6mm auch nur 5mm, die 6mm kommen frisch aus der Maschine und werden dann erst gebacken.


----------



## Ansaj (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich selber verfüttere meistens 3mm-Granulat, aber manchmal bekomme ich die gewünschte Sorte nur in 6mm. Habe also oft beides da.
Wenn man nur Kois jenseits von 50 cm hat, dann sind die kleinen Körner natürlich etwas lachhaft. Aber bei meinen Fischen merke ich tatsächlich, dass sie die kleinen Körner besser verdauen können. Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren mal Sera Professional Sommer da, das sind ganz schöne Brocken und die kleineren Kois haben selbst eingeweicht nur eins geschluckt und standen dann für mehrere Minuten abseits.
Bei mir fressen die Goldfische übrigens sehr wohl die 6mm-Körner und die Halbstarken rackern sich da ab, müssen zum Teil wieder welche ausspucken.
Also bin ich jetzt wie gesagt eher bei den kleinen Körnern, auch da bekommen die Kois den Löwenanteil ab, da sie einfach größer und schneller sind. Zudem kommen die jungen Goldfische eh nicht zur Futterstelle. 

Noch eine andere Frage: Handhabt ihr das wirklich so, dass das Futter in 5 Minuten gefressen wird? Das erscheint mir sehr lange, bzw. dann müsste ich Unmengen an Futer reinschmeißen. 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Mushi (4. Mai 2016)

Das Futter ist bei mir auch meistens schneller weg.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Mai 2016)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Noch eine andere Frage: Handhabt ihr das wirklich so, dass das Futter in 5 Minuten gefressen wird? Das erscheint mir sehr lange, bzw. dann müsste ich Unmengen an Futer reinschmeißen.


   bei mir ist es eher eine Frage von Stunden. Bei jetzt 12°C am Grund und 15°C in 20 cm.


----------



## Mushi (4. Mai 2016)

Und die Koi fressen nicht gut?


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Mai 2016)

Ich denke die haben soviel natürliches Futter, das es sie nicht sonderlich Intressiert. War letztes Jahr auch schon so. Ist bei den vier Goldfischen ähnlich. Wird erst im Sommer etwas anders. Haben an Wachstum gut zu gelegt und sind auch wohl genährt.


----------



## Tuppertasse (12. Mai 2016)

Mal eine Frage:
Ich habe die Probepackungen auch bekommen. Soweit alles gut (obwohl die Fische anscheinend nicht jedes Futter "annehmen").
Allerdings beobachte ich seitdem, dass ich insbesondere morgens zahlreiche weiße "Bläschen-Pakete" auf der Wasseroberfläche habe. Ich bringe das definitiv mit dem anderen Futter in Verbindung. Was ist das und was bedeutet das ?


----------



## Teich4You (12. Mai 2016)

Ich habe das Probefutter auch. Es riecht sehr aromatisch. Hätte beinahe davon genascht.
Habe einfach alles bisschen zusammengemixt, von allem etwas.
Die Fische kamen am zweiten Tag seit langem mal direkt wieder an, als ich an die Hälterung gegangen bin und haben gebettelt.
Scheint ihnen also zu schmecken.
Weiße Bläschen habe ich nicht.


----------



## tosa (12. Mai 2016)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage:
> Ich habe die Probepackungen auch bekommen. Soweit alles gut (obwohl die Fische anscheinend nicht jedes Futter "annehmen").
> Allerdings beobachte ich seitdem, dass ich insbesondere morgens zahlreiche weiße "Bläschen-Pakete" auf der Wasseroberfläche habe. Ich bringe das definitiv mit dem anderen Futter in Verbindung. Was ist das und was bedeutet das ?



Das ist eiweiss


----------



## krallowa (13. Mai 2016)

Moin,

diese "Bläschenpakete" können entweder wie tosa schon schrieb Eiweiß oder aber auch Fischspucke sein.
Lacht nicht, hört sich lustig an ist es aber nicht.
Meine kleinen Goldfische sind momentan am Abend an der Oberfläche und saugen anscheinend den Blütenstaub von der Oberfläche.
Dabei spucken sie dann regelmäßig das was sie nicht mögen wieder aus und dann habe ich auch solche "Bläschenpakete" an der Oberfläche.
Sieht echt bekloppt aus wenn 30 kleine Goldfische an einer Stelle die Oberfläche bearbeiten.
Dacht erst die haben Atemnot aber die Koi ziehen gemütlich ihre Bahnen.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## krallowa (7. Juni 2016)

Guten Morgen,
kleines update zur Futterfrage.
Habe mir nun Hiquaso bestellt, das daily complete und das pro Color.
Beide seit gut einer Woche im Einsatz.
Früher habe ich immer nur einmal am Tag gefüttert und dann ordentlich.
Was suboptimal aber mit meinen Arbeitszeiten für mich viel einfacher.
Momentan versuche ich mind. 2 mal am Tag zu füttern, einmal in der früh vor der Arbeit und dann am Abend noch einmal.
Futter wird sehr gut angenommen und anscheinend auch sehr gut verarbeitet, der Teich ist bis auf 1,8m Tiefe klar.
Meine Tochter hat es, dank ihrer Geduld, geschafft das die Fische ihr aus der Hand bzw. den Fingern fressen.
Die 6mm Fischfutterkugeln holen sich selbst die sonst scheuen Koi zwischen den Fingern ab.
Sieht irre witzig aus und hört sich noch lustiger an das Geschmatze.
Etwas nicht so tolles sind die Koilolly die ich auch bestellt habe.
Einen habe ich ausprobiert und der ist nach 10 Sekunden im Wasser in seine Bestandteile zerfallen.
Ein Koi hat ihn angelutscht und schon ist das Teil auseinandergefallen und schwamm im Teich.
Also lieber geduldig mit dem normalen Fischfutter die Fische handzahm machen.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juni 2016)

Ich habe die Probepäckchen alle verfüttert.
Ob es nun an dem Chagoi liegt oder am Futter....auf jeden Fall kommen nun alle Fische immer direkt zur Hand wenn es was gibt.
Das war nicht immer so!


----------



## Ansaj (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
ich verfüttere derzeit zwei Futtersorten, die hier vorgeschlagen wurden: Das Koi Menue Diamant und das Hiquaso Pro Color. Ich kann natürlich in der kurzen Zeit noch keine positiven Veränderungen feststellen, aber die Kois scheinen beide Sorten sehr zu mögen, auf das Koi Menue stehen sie wohl noch einen Ticken mehr. Aber meine Fische sind eh keine Kostverächter. Ich bin auch von den Inhaltstoffen und Zusammensetzung angetan (jedenfalls, was ich mit meinem Halbwissen so erkennen kann). Also rundum bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Futter. Danke für die Tipps 
Das Hiquaso Moderate Season habe ich für den Herbst gleich mitbetsellt. Zusätlich füttere ich getrocknete Mehlwürmer, Gammarus, Shrimps und Seidenraupenpuppen und Lebendfutter aus dem Garten, wenn verfügbar.
Ich habe jetzt 3mm Futter da, was ich schon etwas bereue, da meine beiden kleinsten Kois nicht mehr da sind (die hat wohl der __ Reiher mitsamt ein paar meiner größten Goldis gepackt ) und die anderen 7 Kois hätten sicher gerne größere Körner gehabt, die machen weniger Arbeit, aber so haben sie gleich ein Fitnessprogramm.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Andyzx12r (23. Aug. 2016)

Ich möchte dieses Thema mal wieder nach vorne rücken, da ich die Tae Futter kaufen muss.

Was haltet Ihr den von diesem Futter:

http://www.futterbauer.de/allco_karpfenfutter_schwimmend-p-2256.html

Ich weiß das es ein Karpfenfutter ist, ich denke aber mal über den Tellerrand zuschauen
macht schon Sinn.

Zusammensetztung:
Schwimmfähiges, extrudiertes Zuwachsfutter für Karpfen auf hohem Qualitätsniveau.
Mit dem Produkt lassen sich innerhalb der Produktionsperiode hochwertige, geschmacklich hervorragende Karpfen produzieren.
Die Wasserverschmutzung ist sehr gering.
Es sollte jedoch darauf geachtet werden, dass nur so viel Futter zugeteilt wird, wie die Fische innerhalb von 10-20 Minuten verzehren können.
Dieses Futter ist nicht für Fließgewässer geeignet.

Inhalt:
Sojaextraktionsschrot (dampferhitzt), Weizenkleie, Weizen, Sonnenblumenextraktionsschrot,
Fischöl, Maiskleber, Premix, Fischmehl

Inhaltsstoffe:
Rohprotein 30,00%
Rohfett 6,00%
Rohfaser 5,60%
Rohasche 6,90%
Phosphor 0,70%

Zusatzstoffe je kg:
Vitamin A 7.500 I.E.
Vitamin D3 1.000 I.E.
Vitamin E a-Tocopherolacetat 100 mg
Vitamin C (stabil) 75 mg
Kupfer als Kupfer(II)sulfat 3mg

Zumindestens habe ich das sehr deutlich lernen können bei meinem Winterhobby, Stereoanlage.
Hier wird soviel Quatsch verkauft, das man wirklich sehr aufpassen muss.....

Also was denkt ihr....


----------



## jolantha (24. Aug. 2016)

Andreas, 
das hatte ich auch , sie haben es gerne gefressen, und wie Du weißt, ist ja jeder Koi einfach nur ein Karpfen


----------



## troll20 (24. Aug. 2016)

Wer seine Koi Mästen mag .....
Aber ich vermute das ist weniger für einen Fisch geeignet an dem man sich viele Jahre erfreuen mag.
Wie gesagt Vermutung und nicht wissen.


----------



## tosa (24. Aug. 2016)

Zum mästen reichen Protein und fett nicht aus, derzeit kriegen meine 42% protein


----------



## jolantha (25. Aug. 2016)

Meine Koi wurden nie " gemästet " , sie hatten ja immer genug Platz, um sich zu bewegen, und einen normalen
Energieverbrauch, außerdem waren sie immer gesund, bis auf einmal eine leichte Pilzerkrankung. 
Immerhin sind meine " Alten " zwischen 25 und 35 Jahre alt, kann ja dann nicht ganz so verkehrt gewesen sein . 
Ich habe das Futter natürlich auch öfter mal gewechselt, je nach Jahreszeit , energiereicher, bzw. ärmer.


----------



## Andyzx12r (25. Aug. 2016)

Ich Versuch die unterschiedlichen Futtersorten mal zu Vergleichen.
Was ist aber die Abkürzung: I.E.?

Beispiel:
Vitamin A 7.500 I.E.
Vitamin D3 1.000 I.E

Das viel auf, bei Koifutter sind bei den Vitaminen die Werte höher.


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2016)

das gibt das WWW zu dieser Bezeichnung her - hier im Abkürzungslexikon -


----------



## mareike (25. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

ich suche auch nach anderem Futter. Da ich nur Goldfische und kleinere Fische und im Moment viel Nachwuchs im Teich habe, habe ich von Tetra Pont das Mischfutter gefüttert, allerdings teilweise nur jeden zweiten Tag. Bin erstaunt, dass ihr öfter am Tag füttert oder ist das nur für Kois? Könnt ihr mir auch ein gutes Futter empfehlen?

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## jolantha (25. Aug. 2016)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Ich Versuch die unterschiedlichen Futtersorten mal zu Vergleichen.
> Was ist aber die Abkürzung: I.E.?
> 
> Beispiel:
> ...




Dies ist die Einheit in der die Zusatzstoffe z.B. Vitamine oder sonstige
Zusatzstoffe angegeben werden.
Meist werden die Vitamine in IE/kg angegeben.( *I*nternationale *E*inheit )
Die gibts als chemische oder natürliche Zusatzstoffe


----------



## Andyzx12r (25. Aug. 2016)

Ich habe eine Futter gefunden was mir von den Inhaltsstoffen zusagen würde.

*Analytische Bestandteile* 
*Zusatzstoffe*
Rohprotein 37 % 
*Vitamine* 
*Spurenelemente*
Rohfett 6,0 % 
Vitamin A 22.500 IE/kg 
E1 Eisen (Eisensulfat, Monohydrat) 100 mg/kg
Rohfaser 2,0 % 
Vitamin D3 3.000 IE/kg 
E2 Jod (Calciumjodat, wasserfrei) 0 mg/kg
Rohasche 7,0 % 
Vitamin E 200 mg/kg 
E3 Cobalt (Basisches Cobaltcarbonat, Monohydrat) 0 mg/kg
Phosphor 1,0 % 
Vitamin C 300 mg/kg 
E4 Kupfer (Kupfersulfat, Pentahydrat) 5 mg/kg
Calcium 10,5 g/kg 
E5 Mangan (Manganoxid) 15 mg/kg
Natrium 3,0 g/kg 
*Antioxidantien* 
E6 Zink (Zinksulfat, Monohydrat) 50 mg/kg
E324 Ethoxyquin 48 mg/kg 
E8 Selen (Natriumselenit) 0,25 mg/kg
E 321 Butylhydroxytoluol 90 mg/kg 
E320 Butylated 11,4 mg/kg 

Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## muh.gp (25. Aug. 2016)

Was sagen dir denn die Inhaltsstoffe? Besser, warum sagt dir dieses Futter jetzt zu? Worauf kommt es an?

Für mich ist die Auflistung ein böhmisches Dorf...


----------



## Andyzx12r (26. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Holger,

auch für mich ist die Auflistung ein böhmisches Dorf .
Aber genau das Versuch ich jetzt zu ändern.
Bei diesem Produkt, viel mir auf das die Vitaminanteile sehr hoch sind, ähnlich Konish No1.

Ich hatte gehoft das es hier einer von den Profis erklären kann, wo drauf zu achten ist.
Mir sagt Rohfett und Rohprotein nicht soviel.
Sollte das jetzt mehr oder weniger sein?


----------

